# Mail Password Required (on Mac)



## slcdi (Jan 18, 2016)

Full Message says

*Mail Password Required*
Enter your password for
"....." in Internet Accounts

everything seems to be working but this error message pops up about every hour or so?


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

You didn't say which version of OS X you are using, but I have had that issue in the past.
The only solution I found was to remove the mail account and than re-add it.

BE WARNED: If you are using an email account that is using POP protocol, you want to backup your emails first.
Email services like Google, iCloud should re-download all your emails. (Unless you have set option to delete emails on server manually)


----------

